
Incentive engineering v. Econ 101 (creativity, criminality, etc.) - MaysonL
http://metamodern.com/2010/04/07/incentive-engineering-v-econ-101-creativity-crime-etc/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Metamodern+%28Metamodern%29
======
MaysonL
The linked pdf on crime & economics is also well worth reading:

[http://law.fordham.edu/assets/CorporateCenter/Black_-
_Fragil...](http://law.fordham.edu/assets/CorporateCenter/Black_-
_Fragile_becomes_Friable.pdf)

